# Why can't premium channels, like HBO be downloaded on the Stream?



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

I know the simple answer is that the premium channels don't allow it, but why doesn't Tivo negotiate those rights? The DirecTv GenieGo allows downloads of everything that can be recorded on DirecTv (as far as I can tell), and definitely allows all premium movie channels like HBO and Showtime.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has to follow the rules set by CableLabs and their CableCARD certification. DirecTV controls all their own content so they have a more direct relationship with the channel providers.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Copyright "protection" imposed by cable companies. The cable companies have reign on what they want to copy protect.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Actually, no, it's not the cable companies.. It's the copyright holders.. In the past, others have posted here saying that a particular channel did NOT want their stuff protected, and after a bunch of hassle, they were able to get it unlocked.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

mattack said:


> Actually, no, it's not the cable companies.. It's the copyright holders.. In the past, others have posted here saying that a particular channel did NOT want their stuff protected, and after a bunch of hassle, they were able to get it unlocked.


Tell that to Time Warner, who copy protects almost everything, except broadcast channels. USA, TNT, TBS TCM, Velocity, SPEED, HGTV, DIY, to name a few that are not copy protected by most other cable companies.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The cable companies have the right protect everything except local broadcast channels. The only provider that currently requires protection is HBO/Cinemax, which is why those are the only channels protected on FIOS. But other cable providers (like mine) protect all premium channels and some (like TW) protect everything.

TiVo is required to adhere to the CableLabs rules when dealing with programs that are protected. When a program is flagged "copy once" then they are not allowed to do anything but stream. There is some speculation that they might be able to skirt that rule by offering a "move" option that deletes the original as it's being copied to the new device, but there are some technical issues with offering something like that. For example how would you handle it if the "move" was stopped or interrupted mid stream? Or what if the Stream locked up and you only got half the show? Offering a "move" option would be a potential support nightmare so I could see why they wouldn't want to do it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Davisadm said:


> Tell that to Time Warner, who copy protects almost everything, except broadcast channels. USA, TNT, TBS TCM, Velocity, SPEED, HGTV, DIY, to name a few that are not copy protected by most other cable companies.


If you can get proof that the copyright holders/cable channels (presumably one and the same) want their stuff UN-protected, get proof and contact your local cable franchise authority.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

mattack said:


> If you can get proof that the copyright holders/cable channels (presumably one and the same) want their stuff UN-protected, get proof and contact your local cable franchise authority.


And you think that will do any good?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> If you can get proof that the copyright holders/cable channels (presumably one and the same) want their stuff UN-protected, get proof and contact your local cable franchise authority.


Most of the providers will just say they leave it up to the discretion of the cable operator. I think you'll be hard pressed to find one that insists on having their channel unprotected. And the only law in place applies to local channels.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I do not disagree.. But as I said, in the past, someone here has said they WERE able to get some channels unprotected. I suspect it was Mark Cuban's channel(s), if not others..


----------

